# Install S6 leds



## JNV (May 28, 2003)

Hello from Spain,








I am also interested to install S6 leds. 
It takes a look to this German link. 
http://www.passatplus.de/umbau...x.htm
What I don't know is if the grills that you go with the leds are compatible with the normal bumpre of the A6 C6.
For I have been able to him to observe I believe that with the S-Line Bumper is possible that yes they are compatible. 









Recently they happened to me a link of a R32 that had installed them.


----------



## GLI Dan (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Install S6 leds (JNV)*

Damn, I wish I could read German.


----------



## VW420VR6 (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: Install S6 leds (JNV)*

i think i might have beat the guy with the r32, i had them on like a week or 2 after the car came out.


----------



## GLI Dan (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Install S6 leds (VW420VR6)*

Where did you get those, and do you know if they are compatible with the current A6 model. My father just purchased one and would like to install those lights.


----------



## sweetpete (Nov 29, 2002)

*Re: Install S6 leds (JNV)*

Check out http://www.madaudi.com. You can buy them there. They say they will work on the A6 bumper, but with some work. They obviously fit perfectly on to an S6 bumper that they also sell.


----------



## CUL8R (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Install S6 leds (VW420VR6)*

Why is the last picture only showing 4 LED's and not 5 like the rest?

_Quote, originally posted by *VW420VR6* »_i think i might have beat the guy with the r32, i had them on like a week or 2 after the car came out.




































_Modified by CUL8R at 9:22 PM 3-8-2007_


----------



## tascon (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Install S6 leds (JNV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JNV* »_Hello from Spain, 
I am also interested to install S6 leds. 
It takes a look to this German link. 
http://www.passatplus.de/umbau...x.htm
What I don't know is if the grills that you go with the leds are compatible with the normal bumper of the A6 C6.

Hey, I am from Leon, Spain, too. Currently living in Orlando, Florida.
I have done some research and looks like they can be installed in the A6 bumper with some work.
You may think about getting a S6 bumper _por unas doscientas mil pelas sin pintar._
We have a discussion in the Volkswagen Passat forum (B6) about installing those LEDs. Here is the link, in case you are interested.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1


----------



## JNV (May 28, 2003)

*Re: Install S6 leds (tascon)*

Hola Tascon, yo vivo en Zamora, muy cerquita de León que casualidad ¿verdad?
Puedes decirme donde has visto que se puedan adaptar los leds del S6 al paragolpes del A6? (el mío es un paragolpes S-Line)
gracias paisano http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
========================
Hello Tascon, do I live in Zamora, very fence of León that chance truth? 

Can you tell me where you have seen that the leds from S6 can adapt to the front bumper of the A6? (mine is a S-Line bumper) 

thank you compatriot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

see this post: http://www.audisport-iberica.c...90754


----------

